# Locked door at E3



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.infendo.com/odesu-ka/


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 17, 2010)

This is the last day of E3.

KNOCK, KNOCK. OPEN UP.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

i dun get it


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 17, 2010)

Wait a minute ...

HOLY. BRICKS WERE SHAT.
EARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUND.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

OH HOLY *censored.2.0*!!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 17, 2010)

IF NINTENDO OPENS THAT DOOR I WILL *censored.3.0*ING MARRY THEM.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> i dun get it


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

Nintendo JUST DOESN'T STOP!!!!!

         

They definitely came out on top.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 17, 2010)

They better make something to do with Earthbound. I'd love to play it on the 3DS or Wii.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hoping for Earthbound collection 3DS.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > i dun get it


OHHHHHHHHHOHOHOHOHOOHOHOHOH.

Lol, I never played the mother/earthbound series so I really wouldn't know >.<


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please exit the area by clicking ether the top left "X" or the top right "X" shown above in the corner. Have a nice day.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 17, 2010)

Never been a fan of the earthbound series. If they make a new one I'll be sure to try it out.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=/


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 17, 2010)

Just found this http://www.youtube.com/v/83GoGHBkdyg


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Just found this http://www.youtube.com/v/83GoGHBkdyg


Awe they didn't show the part where Reggie comes back out with a tarred suit.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 17, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some that _can't_ get a hold of it. Sure there are emulators. But Europe has never had Earthbound released here.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH I THINK I AM FUNNY BECAUSE SOMEONE NEVER PLAYED SOME VIDYA GAEM I PLAYED


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2010)

I-Is this real?  God dammit Nintendo.  I clearly told you I'm still recovering from your conference.  Stop doing this to me.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was wondering why I had never heard of this game that everyone's *****ing about.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's good sure... a little over rated I feel. Because of it's rarity.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jun 17, 2010)

Nintendo? OPEN THE DOOR NAO OR DIE!!!!1


----------



## danny330 (Jun 17, 2010)

i wonder what ness will look like in 3d


----------



## muffun (Jun 17, 2010)

I just shat a *censored.3.0*ing house.

OPEN UP NAO.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nintendo, calm down!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

MY BODY WASN'T READY FOR E3.

I was just recovering, and now this?


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 17, 2010)

Holy crap, really???

Jesus, I'm like *****ing out now.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

Thinking about it now.

This is probably fake. You can laugh at me if and when I'm wrong, but I wouldn't get too excited yet.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

HOLY *censored.3.0*, EARTHBOUND IN THE US?! MY BODY IS NOT READY. D:


----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> found this on Earthboundcentral.
> probably fake.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


If nearly ever other game on that list wasn't true, then what makes you think Eathbound will?

Anyways, still hoping for that Earthbound game.  Better be on the 3DS.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 17, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a new Luigi game on there.


----------



## 8bit (Jun 17, 2010)

Who wants me to check I'm 20 minutes from the convention center


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 17, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it says Luigi's Pie Factory.


----------



## 8bit (Jun 17, 2010)

ok the list is fake you can tell because
Kirby Dreamland 4 
Bowser vs Donkey Kong
Luigi's Pie Factory
Tingle Quest 3D
Those are fake names  I was excited


----------



## Kyel (Jun 17, 2010)

def fake list


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> They better make something to do with Earthbound. I'd love to play it on the 3DS or Wii.


Mostly 3DS
I wonder if Miyamoto witnessed another Rape/Murder so the next game will be extra Special

It hurts Ness it hurts Arghhh


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.3.0*, EARTHBOUND IN THE US?! MY BODY IS NOT READY. D:


Protip: Earthbound was released in the U.S. It just wasn't popular.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 17, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, America has been begging for Earthbound/Mother games since Super Smash Brothers, so it'd be popular now.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

I dun think this is happening.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 17, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/7sXyaDOBwlA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/7sXyaDOBwlA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

I GUESS NO ONE THOUGHT TO *censored.3.0*ING KNOCK


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jun 17, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/7sXyaDOBwlA'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/7sXyaDOBwlA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


holy shi-


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 17, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/7sXyaDOBwlA'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/7sXyaDOBwlA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


SHOW US MOTHER FOR 3DS, FAT BOY.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't get any of this... what's this about a locked door?


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

What was the drinks i could not hear anything.

Also Yeah its coming!!


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry dup


----------



## Otter (Jun 17, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I don't get any of this... what's this about a locked door?


Dr. Andonuts is a guy from Earthbound. Earthbound is probably Nintendo's most ignored series in America. So the rumor is there will be some Earthbound remake or Mother 3 port announced.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 17, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> What was the drinks i could not hear anything.
> 
> Also Yeah its coming!!


Rockstar or Monster. I couldn't tell.

It was an energy drink though.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

Random much. But still i have never played earthbound but im going too. also the end boss is freaky hope that happens again!


----------



## earthbound (Jun 17, 2010)

If they came out with a new mother game............*head esplode*


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 17, 2010)

earthbound said:
			
		

> If they came out with a new mother game............*head esplode*


Okay, who's alt. are you?


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

(Explode)


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 17, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> earthbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? 

Dude, if you think he has an alt. at least look for proof & evidence.

He joined nearly a year ago.

I don't think he has an alt. :l


----------



## earthbound (Jun 17, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> earthbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have an alt? I just haven't gone on here much until recently. Why so suspicious?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 17, 2010)

earthbound said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore him. We've just had some new members and some of them to him, are trolls probably.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one cares what you think, Lisa.


----------



## earthbound (Jun 17, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> earthbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did it look like I was trolling or something? So confused.... lol


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

earthbound said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was because your username is Earthbound, so when a topic came up about Earthbound, he made a connection.


----------



## earthbound (Jun 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> It was because your username is Earthbound, so when a topic came up about Earthbound, he made a connection.


Oh...D'oh! >_< Lol that makes sense now....


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

earthbound said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroidcircle: He was all like

OMG A NEW GUY LUZERS KETS BLAMERS HIMS FORZA BEINGS A TROLLZ BECAUSE IM BORAD LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLOLOLLLOLLOLOLOLOLLLLLOLOLOLOLOLO

LUZ


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> earthbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aren't funny, quit trying.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

Is this Nintendo trolling or is something up?


----------



## 8bit (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok I went to E3 today there was a skinny guy there today inside the room I waited 3 minutes before E3 ended then the guy turned off the light and left all he told me was wait for next year it will get your hopes up


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Ok I went to E3 today there was a skinny guy there today inside the room I waited 3 minutes before E3 ended then the guy turned off the light and left all he told me was wait for next year it will get your hopes up


I hope you're not trolling, but this would make sense I think. Nintendo dropping a subtle hint now and actually making an announcement next year.


----------



## 8bit (Jun 17, 2010)

I wish E3 gave demos  I wanted some and I wanted to actually look in the room  it looked boring though


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> I wish E3 gave demos  I wanted some and I wanted to actually look in the room  it looked boring though


There is a thing called a booth, the demos were there.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Ok I went to E3 today there was a skinny guy there today inside the room I waited 3 minutes before E3 ended then the guy turned off the light and left all he told me was wait for next year it will get your hopes up


Somehow, I can't help but feel you're lying.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that. I meant NEW EarthBound in the US.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > i dun get it


Me too. And I still don't get it. I don't even know what 'Earthbound' is...


----------



## danny330 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you have super smash bros brawl, you know the characters ness and lucas? or the stage New Pork City? they all are from the earthbound/mother series

 :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## AndyB (Jun 18, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he is. He can't just walk on in there.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, with E3 over, and no sign of any new EarthBound/MOTHER game, I have a feeling that it was either a cruel joke, or a subtle hint at what's to come in the future. I'm hoping it's the latter.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

I have started playing the original.

This is weird, all I can say.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, I guess we'll have to wait until June 2011 to see if we get an Earthbound 3DS Game.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Well, I guess we'll have to wait until June 2011 to see if we get an Earthbound 3DS Game.


I hope it is a remake, this would probably be fun with improved graphics and such.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love for it to come out on the VC.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or if it came out on WiiWare, graphically improved.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or... EARTHBOUND COMPILATION IN 3D!! =O How awesome would it be to have MOTHER, EarthBound (MOTHER 2), and MOTHER 3 all in one game, with updated graphics and in 3D?! PLEASE, NINTENDO, DO IT!! D:


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be pretty awesome  .


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would buy it, I never played the originals (Not counting today) and since it did make me laugh (The Hippie came to his senses!).


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 21, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can't and won't happen. The demand for it is huge--so huge that if they could put it up, they wood. But, thanks to some copyright stuff, Nintendo cannot legally put it up apparently. References to Coke a Cola and the Beatles or something.

But, I'm still hoping! If Nintendo could find some way around it, I'd love to see EarthBound on the VC.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 21, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could just you know, change it.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> They could just you know, change it.


No thank you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd rather it _never_ be rereleased than it be rereleased, but modified very slightly (probably unnoticeable to most people) to avoid copyright infringement?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if they just do slight edits to text or graphics here and there then that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why haven't they?

And wat@not wanting minor changes so the whole game can be put on the VC. It's not like EB is some perfect game where every detail is perfect and significant.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 21, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I meant, just change the product placement and whatever else.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ness: Hey look a bottle of Cok-
Poo: COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT MAAAAAAN.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 21, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could call it soda pop or something like Cola-Coca


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 21, 2010)

lol Cola-Coca

And how about the Beetles?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 21, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> lol Cola-Coca
> 
> And how about the Beetles?


The Ants


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sXyaDOBwlA

Guy should have barged through while it was open. D:


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 22, 2010)

did anyone figure out what was behind the door, other than the guy in the video, and probably some nintendo exec's/something storage/back-room-ey?


----------



## JCnator (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like someone found out of what were behind those doors. I'm still quite skeptical about it.
That's many classic games would be "re-released" for 3DS. Sadly, Earthbound/Mother isn't included.
Is the "Iceland" on Yoshi's Iceland is a typo, or it's the actual title? Hmmmmm...
Here's the link (Google-translated): http://translate.google.de/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.videogameszone.de%2FNintendo-3DS-Misc-Hardware-234569%2FNews%2FNintendo-3DS-Trailer-enthuellt-NES-und-SNES-Knaller-fuer-den-3DS-756346%2F&sl=de&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> Looks like someone found out of what were behind those doors. I'm still quite skeptical about it.
> That's many classic games would be "re-released" for 3DS. Sadly, Earthbound/Mother isn't included.
> Is the "Iceland" on Yoshi's Iceland is a typo, or it's the actual title? Hmmmmm...
> Here's the ]http://translate.google.de/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.videogameszone.de%2FNintendo-3DS-Misc-Hardware-234569%2FNews%2FNintendo-3DS-Trailer-enthuellt-NES-und-SNES-Knaller-fuer-den-3DS-756346%2F&sl=de&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8[/url]


Um, I'm pretty sure that that wasn't behind the Dr. Andonuts door.


----------



## Peso (Jun 24, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw Kirby's Dreamland 4!  :O


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 24, 2010)

Tingle Tingle Koo-Loo Limpah!

Tinglequest 3d confirmed for PC

also, lol luigi's pie factory.


----------

